# Side-By-Side Configuration Not working tried everything.



## NocTos (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok so here's the case whenever i start up games like skyrim i get a message that says "*Error: The application has failed to start because its side-by-side configuration is incorrect. Please see the application event log for more detail*."
and when i'm installing photoshop it's something wrong with VC redist and several people have told me that i have to install VC Redist x86 to solve it, the problem is that i can't install because of guess what, that's right side-byside configuration.
I have tried literally everything to solve this i just hope that someone here will prove that i haven't....
Oh and something else i just restored my computer from crashing a while ago and i don't know if that has anything to do with it(but it propably does as usual) :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

What was the crash was it a BOSD if so what did it contain. Also What have you tried in detail to solve the problems you are having now?

I also see that you only have SP1 for Windows Vista installed. Perhaps the game needs SP2.

Update graphics drivers, Run a CHKDSK on the system.


----------



## NocTos (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope it wasn't BOSD it went black and stopped working and i can't install SP2 because of the problem, same thing about the graphic drivers and CHKDSK wont start -.-


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to your graphics card manufactures website and download the latest drivers.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to this site and download and run the version for your OS:-

Description of the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows Vista, for Windows Server 2008, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## NocTos (Apr 17, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, go to this site and download and run the version for your OS:-
> 
> Description of the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows Vista, for Windows Server 2008, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008 R2


Nope didn't work :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

See if this helps: Error: The application has failed to start because the side by - Microsoft Answers


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the readiness tool is supposed to query and fix the visual c++ runtime error, you say it didn't work, you could try doing this manually as per Spunk's post, sometimes (like MS fix it) you need to do it manually, the automated fix doesn't work.

There is something else I have developed regarding this (problem has been difficult to replicate therefore difficult to solve) , this will do no harm, and may resolve your issue.

Go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (copy paste)


```
C:\Windows\system32>net stop winmgmt&cd %systemroot%\system32\WBEM&Ren Repository Repository.old&winmgmt /resetRepository&shutdown -r
```
 press enter

Your computer will restart. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## NocTos (Apr 17, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, the readiness tool is supposed to query and fix the visual c++ runtime error, you say it didn't work, you could try doing this manually as per Spunk's post, sometimes (like MS fix it) you need to do it manually, the automated fix doesn't work.
> 
> There is something else I have developed regarding this (problem has been difficult to replicate therefore difficult to solve) , this will do no harm, and may resolve your issue.
> 
> ...


Ok so i did this and this is what cmd said, first it said access denied and then it ran anyway and it said that it couldn't reset the WMI-database Errorcode: 0x8007041B Resource: Win32 and it didn't work either...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you are in a bit of a mess, side by side problems are the modern form of Dll hell. Without being too technical when a binary component links against a DLL, such as MS’s CRT, an entry for that dependant DLL is specified in the component’s manifest. This tells Windows that the application can’t run without those DLLs being present. If they’re not present in WinSxS then the error you see appears.

Now usually we can query the "manifest" in the winsxs folder, locate the errant dll and replace it, in your case the problem appears to be more general and may not be caused by this at all, the WMI repository rebuild should have worked.

I am afraid you might be heading for a reinstall.

First though lets see what event viewer is saying.

Go to start ,search and type eventvwr.msc press enter

Event viewer will open expand the "Windows logs" on the left and select "Application ". Next on your right you will see a setting called "Filter current log" select this. Under Event sources expand the arrow and put a check in "side by side" and "WMI". Then you will see listed the errors, select properties by right clicking on one of the errors and post here what you see, give us a few samples if you can.


----------



## NocTos (Apr 17, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, you are in a bit of a mess, side by side problems are the modern form of Dll hell. Without being too technical when a binary component links against a DLL, such as MS’s CRT, an entry for that dependant DLL is specified in the component’s manifest. This tells Windows that the application can’t run without those DLLs being present. If they’re not present in WinSxS then the error you see appears.
> 
> Now usually we can query the "manifest" in the winsxs folder, locate the errant dll and replace it, in your case the problem appears to be more general and may not be caused by this at all, the WMI repository rebuild should have worked.
> 
> ...


Ok so these are the three first errors i found, I have translated it myself because most of it was in swedish (Yep i'm from sweden) so tell me if something wrong or weird. 
I noticed that almost every problem in the event viewer is a NET Runtime error and the last one i posted is for one of the games that doesn't work.
Oh and yeah the word wrong can also be translated into error so have that in mind.

Loggname: Application
Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Datue: 2012-04-26 17:59:29
Event-ID: 1111
Activationcategory:None
Level: Wrong
Keyword: Classical
User: Missing
Computer: Viking543
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Service reached limit of transient errors. Will shut down. Last error returned from Service Manager: 0x80029c4a.




Logname: Application
Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Datue: 2012-04-28 09:51:30
Event-ID: 1111
Activationcategory:None
Level: Wrong
Keyword: Classical
Missing: Missing
Computer: Viking543
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Service reached limit of transient errors. Will shut down. Last error returned from Service Manager: 0x80029c4a.

Events XML-data:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name=".NET Runtime Optimization Service" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1111</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-04-28T07:51:30.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>2676</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Viking543</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Service reached limit of transient errors. Will shut down. Last error returned from Service Manager: 0x80029c4a.
</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>




The Events XML-data:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name=".NET Runtime Optimization Service" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1111</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-04-26T15:59:29.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>2646</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Viking543</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Service reached limit of transient errors. Will shut down. Last error returned from Service Manager: 0x80029c4a.
</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>





Loggname: Application
Source: SideBySide
Date: 2012-04-26 17:59:02
Event-ID: 33
Activitycategory:None
Level: Wrong
Keyword: Classical
User: Missing
Computer: Viking543
Description:
The activation context of system default assembly could not be generated. J:\Spel\TES V Skyrim\SkyrimLauncher.exe. The depending compsition Microsoft.VC90.CRT,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="9.0.21022.8" could not be found. Use sxstrace.exe if you want to diagnose more.
The Events XML-data:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="SideBySide" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49409">33</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-04-26T15:59:02.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>2644</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Viking543</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>Microsoft.VC90.CRT,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="9.0.21022.8"</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>J:\Spel\TES V Skyrim\SkyrimLauncher.exe</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
sc query state= all > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Post the notepad outcome here (will be quite long)

Also still in cmd run this:-(copy paste)


```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32"> 1 & notepad 1
```
press enter

post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## NocTos (Apr 17, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


As i said before it's in swedish(most of it) but everything in swedish means exactly the same as the parts in english(fortunately) so there shouldn't be any problem if there's something that you don't understand tell me and i'll translate that bit for you.

TJŽNSTNAMN: AeLookupSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Application Experience
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ALG
DISPLAY_NAME: Application Layer Gateway Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Appinfo
VISNINGSNAMN: Application Information
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: AudioEndpointBuilder
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Audiosrv
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Audio
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: BFE
VISNINGSNAMN: Base Filtering Engine
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: BITS
VISNINGSNAMN: Background Intelligent Transfer Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Browser
DISPLAY_NAME: Computer Browser
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ccEvtMgr
DISPLAY_NAME: Symantec Event Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE  : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ccSetMgr
DISPLAY_NAME: Symantec Settings Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: CertPropSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Certificate Propagation
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32
DISPLAY_NAME: Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: CLTNetCnService
DISPLAY_NAME: Symantec Lic NetConnect service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: comHost
DISPLAY_NAME: COM Host
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: COMSysApp
DISPLAY_NAME: COM+ System Application
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: CryptSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Cryptographic Services
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: DcomLaunch
VISNINGSNAMN: DCOM Server Process Launcher
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: DFSR
DISPLAY_NAME: DFS Replication
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Dhcp
VISNINGSNAMN: DHCP Client
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Dnscache
VISNINGSNAMN: DNS Client
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: dot3svc
DISPLAY_NAME: Wired AutoConfig
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: DPS
VISNINGSNAMN: Diagnostic Policy Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: EapHost
VISNINGSNAMN: Extensible Authentication Protocol
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ehRecvr
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Center Receiver Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ehSched
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Center Scheduler Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ehstart
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Center Service Launcher
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: EMDMgmt
VISNINGSNAMN: ReadyBoost
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Eventlog
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Event Log
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: EventSystem
VISNINGSNAMN: COM+ Event System
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: fdPHost
VISNINGSNAMN: Function Discovery Provider Host
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: FDResPub
VISNINGSNAMN: Function Discovery Resource Publication
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: FontCache3.0.0.0
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: gpsvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Group Policy Client
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: hidserv
VISNINGSNAMN: Human Interface Device Access
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: HiPatchService
DISPLAY_NAME: Hi-Rez Studios Authenticate and Update Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: hkmsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Health Key and Certificate Management
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: IAANTMON
DISPLAY_NAME: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: idsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows CardSpace
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: IKEEXT
VISNINGSNAMN: IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: IPBusEnum
DISPLAY_NAME: PnP-X IP Bus Enumerator
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: iphlpsvc
VISNINGSNAMN: IP Helper
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ISPwdSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Symantec IS Verifiering av l”senord
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: KeyIso
VISNINGSNAMN: CNG Key Isolation
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: KtmRm
VISNINGSNAMN: KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: LanmanServer
VISNINGSNAMN: Server
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: LanmanWorkstation
VISNINGSNAMN: Workstation
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: LightScribeService
DISPLAY_NAME: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: lltdsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: lmhosts
VISNINGSNAMN: TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Mcx2Svc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Center Extender Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: MMCSS
VISNINGSNAMN: Multimedia Class Scheduler
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: MpsSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Firewall
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: MSDTC
DISPLAY_NAME: Distributed Transaction Coordinator
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: MSiSCSI
DISPLAY_NAME: Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: msiserver
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Installer
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: MsMpSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Microsoft Antimalware Service
TYP : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: napagent
DISPLAY_NAME: Network Access Protection Agent
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Netlogon
DISPLAY_NAME: Netlogon
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Netman
VISNINGSNAMN: Network Connections
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetMsmqActivator
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Msmq-lyssnaradapter
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE  : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetPipeActivator
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Pipe-lyssnaradapter
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: netprofm
VISNINGSNAMN: Network List Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetTcpActivator
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Tcp-lyssnaradapter
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetTcpPortSharing
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Tcp-portdelningstj„nst
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: NlaSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Network Location Awareness
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: nsi
VISNINGSNAMN: Network Store Interface Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: nvsvc
VISNINGSNAMN: NVIDIA Display Driver Service
TYP : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: nvUpdatusService
VISNINGSNAMN: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon
TYP : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: p2pimsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Peer Networking Identity Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: p2psvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Peer Networking Grouping
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: PcaSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Program Compatibility Assistant Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: pla
DISPLAY_NAME: Performance Logs & Alerts
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: PlugPlay
VISNINGSNAMN: Plug and Play
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PnkBstrA
DISPLAY_NAME: PnkBstrA
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PNRPAutoReg
DISPLAY_NAME: PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PNRPsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Peer Name Resolution Protocol
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: PolicyAgent
VISNINGSNAMN: IPsec Policy Agent
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: ProfSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: User Profile Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ProtectedStorage
DISPLAY_NAME: Protected Storage
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: QWAVE
DISPLAY_NAME: Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RasAuto
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RasMan
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Access Connection Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RemoteAccess
DISPLAY_NAME: Routing and Remote Access
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RemoteRegistry
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Registry
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RpcLocator
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: RpcSs
VISNINGSNAMN: Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: SamSs
VISNINGSNAMN: Security Accounts Manager
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SCardSvr
DISPLAY_NAME: Smart Card
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Schedule
VISNINGSNAMN: Task Scheduler
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SCPolicySvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Smart Card Removal Policy
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SDRSVC
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Backup
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: seclogon
VISNINGSNAMN: Secondary Logon Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: SENS
VISNINGSNAMN: System Event Notification Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SessionEnv
DISPLAY_NAME: Terminal Services Configuration
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SharedAccess
DISPLAY_NAME: Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: ShellHWDetection
VISNINGSNAMN: Shell Hardware Detection
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SkypeUpdate
DISPLAY_NAME: Skype Updater
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: slsvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Software Licensing
TYP : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SLUINotify
DISPLAY_NAME: SL UI Notification Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SNMPTRAP
DISPLAY_NAME: SNMP Trap
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Spooler
VISNINGSNAMN: Print Spooler
TYP : 110 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS (interactive)
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: SSDPSRV
VISNINGSNAMN: SSDP Discovery
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Steam Client Service
DISPLAY_NAME: Steam Client Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: stisvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
TYP : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: stllssvr
DISPLAY_NAME: stllssvr
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: swprv
DISPLAY_NAME: Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Symantec Core LC
DISPLAY_NAME: Symantec Core LC
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SymAppCore
DISPLAY_NAME: Symantec AppCore Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: SysMain
VISNINGSNAMN: Superfetch
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: TabletInputService
VISNINGSNAMN: Tablet PC Input Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TapiSrv
DISPLAY_NAME: Telephony
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TBS
DISPLAY_NAME: TPM Base Services
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: TermService
VISNINGSNAMN: Terminal Services
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Themes
VISNINGSNAMN: Themes
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: THREADORDER
DISPLAY_NAME: Thread Ordering Server
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: TrkWks
VISNINGSNAMN: Distributed Link Tracking Client
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: TrustedInstaller
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Modules Installer
TYP : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: UI0Detect
DISPLAY_NAME: Interactive Services Detection
TYPE : 110 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS (interactive)
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: upnphost
VISNINGSNAMN: UPnP Device Host
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: UxSms
VISNINGSNAMN: Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: vds
DISPLAY_NAME: Virtual Disk
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: VSS
DISPLAY_NAME: Volume Shadow Copy
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: W32Time
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Time
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wcncsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WcsPlugInService
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Color System
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WdiServiceHost
DISPLAY_NAME: Diagnostic Service Host
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: WdiSystemHost
VISNINGSNAMN: Diagnostic System Host
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: WebClient
VISNINGSNAMN: WebClient
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Wecsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Event Collector
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wercplsupport
DISPLAY_NAME: Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE  : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: WerSvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Error Reporting Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WinDefend
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Defender
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WinHttpAutoProxySvc
DISPLAY_NAME: WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Winmgmt
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Management Instrumentation
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WinRM
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: Wlansvc
VISNINGSNAMN: WLAN AutoConfig
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wmiApSrv
DISPLAY_NAME: WMI Performance Adapter
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WMPNetworkSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WPCSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Parental Controls
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: WPDBusEnum
VISNINGSNAMN: Portable Device Enumerator Service
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
 KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: wscsvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Security Center
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: WSearch
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Search
TYP : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: wuauserv
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Update
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0

TJŽNSTNAMN: wudfsvc
VISNINGSNAMN: Windows Driver Foundation - UMDF (User-mode Driver Framework)
TYP : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
TILLST�ND : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32-SLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
TJŽNSTSLUTKOD : 0 (0x0)
KONTROLLPUNKT : 0x0
VŽNTETIPS : 0x0


----------



## NocTos (Apr 17, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This is from the second code i wrote in cmd:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32
DelayedAutostart REG_DWORD 0x1
FailureActions REG_BINARY 80510100000000000000000004000000140000000100000060EA00000100000000A60E00010000000060EA000000000000000000
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeIncreaseBasePriorityPrivilege\0SeIncreaseQuotaPrivilege
DisplayName REG_SZ Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
Description REG_SZ Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN
ObjectName REG_SZ LocalSystem
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x0
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x10


----------

